# Blockchain project Ronin hit by $615 million crypto heist



## LFaWolf (Mar 30, 2022)

Oof! I wonder if like Wormhole it will get bailed out as well. This space needs some better structure.
https://www.reuters.com/technology/...n-hit-by-615-million-crypto-heist-2022-03-29/


----------



## timta2 (Mar 30, 2022)

Another daily crimecoin story. Shocking.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 30, 2022)

timta2 said:


> Another daily crimecoin story. Shocking.




and once again humans wasting limited resources... over and over they keep wasting...

capable of so much, yet so little...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2022)

timta2 said:


> Another daily crimecoin story. Shocking.


Yup easily stolen and laundered.

Fuck mining


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Mar 30, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup easily stolen and laundered.
> 
> Fuck mining


I wouldn't say "easily stolen," at least not in the sense of what occurred in the above article. I think they should start cutting off hands & eventually heads when it comes to these kinds of cyber-crimes due to the impact it can have. If they can do this with cryptocurrency, imagine what is possible in other sectors. 

This is what I don't like about the age of computers. There's really no limitation in regards to proximity or borders from where attacks can come from, and it can be a lot more difficult to pinpoint for certain the "who" and "where" an attack came from after the damage has been done. The one certain thing is that when the world has to start over again, history will be much easier to erase since when computers go, most of the data will go with them.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 31, 2022)

timta2 said:


> Another daily crimecoin story. Shocking.


Dollar robbery stories are just old news to cover now.  Does not mean they happen less.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 31, 2022)

> Ronin is developed by Singapore-based game studio Sky Mavis, which owns Axie Infinity.



This is why game developers shouldnt dive into crypto, they just dont know how to properly secure NFTs.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 31, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> This is why game developers shouldnt dive into crypto, they just dont know how to properly secure NFTs.


Or they should properly research it.  It reminds me of indie devs using Unity with no idea how to code and getting a bad game...  you reap what you sow.

Honestly though, having properly researched it, I still see only a very small (if any) use case for NFTs in games.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 1, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Honestly though, having properly researched it, I still see only a very small (if any) use case for NFTs in games.


I'm sure there is no getting around that development, hopefully those will learn from this example. doubtful.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 1, 2022)

I mean they called it Ronin, I wouldn't touch bridge's at this point anyway.


----------

